# Leash and collar



## ontariogolden (Oct 24, 2006)

I went to Petsmart yesterday to check out prices on stuff and pretty much hoping I'd see a golden lol  Anyway, I went over to the collars and leashes and I was overwhelmed by the selection of styles and sizes. On their chart, they have goldens as a large size but that's way too big for a puppy so I looked at the puppy collars but they look like a watch strap they're so small. So my question is what size leash and collar did you get when you got your puppy and did you buy larger sizes for when they're grown or did you wait to get those?

By the way, while I was in there I didn't see a golden but as I was driving away two BEAUTIFUL goldens were going in. I was very envious!


----------



## LaurJen (Aug 10, 2006)

Augie is on his third collar  I waited until we got him, measured his neck, and bought a really thin fabric one at Petsmart--the kind that just snaps together. This was really useful as he was up every hour and a half at night and I had to keep taking his collar on and off (because they're not supposed to wear them in the crate). Once he got bigger and needed a sturdier collar, I bought him a nice leather one. But he has outgrown that one too. It's a lot easier once you have the dog to determine the proper size/thickness of the collar.

As for the leash, I bough him a regular leather one that he'll use when he's an adult too. I don't see much reason to get different leashes. You mainly have to decide between 4' and 6' lengths--I prefer the 4' length as it's easier to keep them close to you when you're training how to walk properly on a leash.


----------



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

I recommend buying your puppy stuff at Wal-Mart. We bought a really nice dark red leash and collar with paw prints on them. The leash is 6 feet long and only cost us $7.00 + tax and the collar is a snap together (matches the leash) that cost us $4.00 + tax. We also picked up Katie a small red paw printed towel for $5.00 + tax and a Large red paw printed towel for $8.00 + tax.


----------



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

It's also very important to look at the back of the cardboard to see if the collar/leash is suited for Golden Retrievers


----------



## ontariogolden (Oct 24, 2006)

Thanks for the advice! I'll be sure to check out Walmart!


----------



## Baileysmom (Aug 5, 2006)

I bought Bailey a 4 foot leash and an adjustable snap on collar (from Target) to use when he was real small -- it grew with him for a little while and then got too small. I now purchased the next size adjustable snap on collar that he is still using and a matching 6 foot leash (this one has reflective stripes through it because I wanted walk him in the evening and it is getting dark earlier now.


----------



## PeggyK (Apr 16, 2005)

Well, I LOVE to shop so my puppies always have quite a selection of collars and leashes when they come home. I don't spend too much on the collars, since they outgrow them so fast-I like the snap ones while they're very small. I love leather leashes and my favorite is a braided, tan one that I got for my first Golden, Boomer. I spent alot on it but it's still like brand new. To be honest, we use the flexi leashes most of the time. I always feel that I have great control with them.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

I bought Tucker a $5 small collar, he'll grow out of it eventually, but it's okay...cuz it was only $5 lol when he's full grown I'll get him a really nice expensive one like leather or something lol.

He's already on his 2nd knotch! (started off on the first knotch, and it was a little big on him!) so yay he's growing! lol.

Just buy one at Wal-Mart  You'll have to buy several until he's full grown.


----------



## kra (Oct 2, 2006)

With Nugget, I had all of Sandy's collars, as I recall I got everything from
Wally-World, I wasa staving college student who never pasted a vending machine with double checking the coin change return for forgtten coin's! I did get a new 4 foot leather leash for Nugget. I like the 4ft. size.
I like for her to be closer to me on walks. I found with collars & leashs you can go nuts.
A friend of mine dropped big bucks of a fancy dog bed with custome dog name,etc. Her Lab, won't go near it, she curls up in a old Army blanket that she had in car trunk. I suggested that she should look at the bright side; at leash her Lab hasn't chewed the high $$ bed to pieces, to the point that you could pick up the remains with a shop vac!
I could tell by her reaction, that didn't help much!


----------



## ontariogolden (Oct 24, 2006)

I went to another store today and I found a really nice red snap on collar and it wasn't too expensive either... I think it was $7. There were nice matching leashes too. I think eventually I'll get a retractable leash too for visits to the park and trails etc. when I can't let him off the leash but want him to have some freedom.


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

you can get what is called a training lead at petco for around 10 bucks. I have 2 50 foot leads for walks in the park. It really does help her learn to watch me when I am on a walk with that long of a lead--freedom--but where is mom?


----------



## PeggyK (Apr 16, 2005)

njb said:


> you can get what is called a training lead at petco for around 10 bucks. I have 2 50 foot leads for walks in the park. It really does help her learn to watch me when I am on a walk with that long of a lead--freedom--but where is mom?



Long leads like that are wonderful for teaching recall. I used them with my guys and even when they were fairly far away-they HAD to come when called, either on their own or I reeled them in. The best part is that the cotten leads are quite reasonable.


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

Agreed--Agreed

As my trainer would say--you can't over power the dog--you have to make it their idea to do what you want of them. Long leads are great for helping them decide--esp with a Golden since they are so people oriented. Gives them some freedom but still connected to you. Julie does wonderful --until she hears a kid playing. Not sure I want to train the love of kids 'out'...would like her to learn to watch for cars though.


----------



## kjp502 (Oct 27, 2006)

Has anyone tried/used the retractable flexi-leads, and how do you like them?


----------

